# Boya nivel de gasolina...



## Nito75 (Sep 21, 2006)

Buenas....
Me explico, lo de la foto adjunta, es una boya de nivel de gasolina de una moto.
Llevaba una resistencia en el cable azul y creo que era un sensor lo que llevaba el tubo finito de cobre  que va por dentro del filtro.
El funcionamiento del nivel es bien sencillo. Cuando el deposito esta lleno, la boya sube y cierra (o abre) el circuito.
Mis dudas son:
Ya que la resistencia quedó fulminada, como podria saber cual llevaba???
Y el sensor, de que tipo podria ser? Como lo pido en la tienda??
Agradeceria encarecidamente vuestra ayuda!!!!
Gracias y saludos!!!!


----------



## MaMu (Sep 21, 2006)

Nito75 dijo:
			
		

> Buenas....
> Me explico, lo de la foto adjunta, es una boya de nivel de gasolina de una moto.
> Llevaba una resistencia en el cable azul y creo que era un sensor lo que llevaba el tubo finito de cobre  que va por dentro del filtro.
> El funcionamiento del nivel es bien sencillo. Cuando el deposito esta lleno, la boya sube y cierra (o abre) el circuito.
> ...



El tubo de cobre formaba parte del sensor junto con una resistencia de limitacion de corriente, El funcionamiento es muy sencillo, y es como vos lo describis, pero te falta, la parte que al subir y bajar, este tubo de cobre, recorre una malla de bobinado que hace variar la resistencia electrica segun donde se ubique, de la misma forma que funcionaria un reostato de cursor, siendo el cursor, la boya flotante.

Saludos.


----------



## Nito75 (Sep 25, 2006)

a ver si me explico mejor...
La pieza movible (cursor) es la pieza de plastico redonda situada mas a la izquierda, dentro de esta pieza hay un aro metalico.
Esta pieza, al ser de plastico flota cuando hay nivel de gasolina y al llegar casi al extremo del tubito de cobre, el sensor del interior, detectaba y cerraba el circuito...
El problema es que no se que tipo de sensor llevaba, solo pude ver que era de cristal, como una bombilla pequeña...
Alguien podria decirme que tipo de "sensor" puede ser???
Mil gracias...


----------



## Aero (Oct 5, 2006)

Por lo que dices, creo que es un rele reed, o sea un interruptor activado por un iman (la boya).


----------

